# John's Mtn. wma



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 27, 2016)

Just wondering what everyone's thoughts are on Johns mtn. wma. I checked my deer out at 1 p.m. today and it was the 30th deer checked out. 515 hunters, 28 bucks and 2 doe. I don't know what the final numbers were but that is pretty bad. This wma has been going down hill for some time now. I have hunted it for the last 33 years and can remember when there were a lot of deer on it. I think they need to close it to all deer hunting for two years and then open it back up on a quota hunt like it use to be years ago until the numbers get back up. What is everybody else thoughts?


----------



## SwampMoss (Nov 29, 2016)

It would probably do the WMA some good to close deer hunting for a few years to try and get the population back up.  I remember in the 80's and early 90's that place was loaded with deer.  I can't remember when they had the EHD outbreak but it killed the heard off.


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Nov 29, 2016)

Yea, the 80's were great hunting, back when they had quota hunts on the wma. I still killed deer on it even this year. But, it has gone down hill so bad. I wonder what would have to be done to get them to consider closing it down for a few years. I'm not one to try and limit hunting opportunity but there comes a point when something has to be done.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Dec 2, 2016)

I used to see and have killed some bucks over there back in the 90's haven't seen a deer over there since 2006 and haven't been in the last 2 years was thinking about going on the december hunt, but its gotten terrible to say the least


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 27, 2016)

So, does anyone know how many was killed today on the two day either sex hunt (12/27-12/28) ?


----------



## SwampMoss (Dec 28, 2016)

I can't believe they had an either sex hunt on John's with the deer numbers as low as they are.


----------

